# Bristlenose Pleco Diet



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I am going to get a bristlenose pleco for my 37g when it is done cycling. But I am not sure what to feed it. Should I feed it sinking pelets, vegitables, flakes, etc?

All Help is appreciated!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

depending on the competition, they'll eat all of the above, but i've found they get most out of a food that is more unique to their diet, like blanched veggies.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

Zuchinni and canned (no salt added) green beans are a couple of the best bets. Make sure you provide some wood in the tank as well for them to rasp on.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe they need driftwood to chew on as it aids in digestion.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

they don't *need* driftwood, but they do like to chew on the stuff that grows on driftwood and use the driftwood for caves. They do like algae wafers and fresh veggies. Zucchini, peas, cucumber, sweet potato, green beans are all good. The only thing with zucchini and cuke is that they're mostly water and don't have a lot of nutrition. Sweet potato is great, sinks by itself and will last several days without fouling the water (unlike zucchini or cuke). All these veggies you can just cut up, freeze and throw in the tank when it's time to feed. Adults will be able to eat everything right away, the babies will need to have the harder stuff either blanched or put in the tank for a day or two until it's soft enough for them to eat. I usually will make sure to put in a piece in there when they're swimming with a yolk sac. Once the sac's gone the potato is soft enough for them to eat. For babies, clip pieces up at the water line in the corners where they hang out.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

> blanched veggies


sorry for the silly question, but whats diff between "blanched" vegies, and any other type of veggies?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

"Blanched" just means that they've been breifly cooked. You don't want the veggies to be mushy, but cooked enough to soften them slightly.

When I'm feeding zuchinni I pop slices into the microwave for 30 seconds or so the run them under cold water before tossing them into the tank.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

My dad doesn't want the veggies to make the water smelly. How long should I keep the veggies in there?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

till they are gone....trust me they wont last very long.....


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i use zucchini slices and it's usually gone within the hour.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## chaser (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine love hikari algae wafers, will defend his wafer to the death from the other fish lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

chaser said:


> Mine love hikari algae wafers, will defend his wafer to the death from the other fish lol :thumbsup:


I have a group of 5 anicistrus in my big planted tank. They're hilarious when the alagae wafers hit the dirt. There's always a good deal of shoving and tail slapping...usually over 1 wafer, despite the fact that there are 7 others lying around. Everyone must squabble over that 1 wafer.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

haha that's how it is when i drop in 3 or 4 shrimp pellets. i think most of the fish just see the commotion and think there must be something great right there, so so they ignore the other pellets on all go fight over 1.


----------

